# Organizing control booths



## bmd2018 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm the new lighting tech at my school and the booth is a absolute mess. It needs to complete reorganized and I'm not sure where to start. Does anyone have any ideas


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 22, 2017)

bmd2018 said:


> I'm the new lighting tech at my school and the booth is a absolute mess. It needs to complete reorganized and I'm not sure where to start. Does anyone have any ideas


Hello! @bmd2018 With apologies if this is too basic and offends your sensibilities but, as I can't see any aspects of your booth and / or its equipment, I'm going to start at the very bottom of the scale. Bear in mind these are my own personal thoughts and I'm sure others will be along to add their thoughts as well.
To begin with, I would put the stage manager between the lighting and sound operators BECAUSE: In the event of a headset system failure it's possible for the SM to physically / silently cue both operators by simply touching them for a standby and releasing / lightly patting them for a Go. If there are more operators within the same booth, one or two follow spot operators for example, I'd place them on one or both sides. Note I'm assuming having the SM in this central position still affords (s)he adequate visibility of the stage.
Post more queries and I'm SURE you'll receive more answers / viewpoints from a host of posters ranging from those with a few weeks to five decades, or more, of booth denizen experience. Realize posters here run the gamut from grade schools to 'Vegas show rooms, to Broadway, London's West End and Australia's opera house. Take everything with a grain of salt until you've been here long enough to form your own opinions. Welcome to Control Booth, there are worse places to be.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## microstar (Jun 22, 2017)

bmd2018 said:


> I'm the new lighting tech at my school and the booth is a absolute mess. It needs to complete reorganized and I'm not sure where to start. Does anyone have any ideas



"A picture is worth a thousand words." A couple of pictures even more so.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm a fan of tear it all out and put it all back but we need pictures or this is just gonna turn into a "what about this" thread.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 22, 2017)

Did you see the Booth Pictures thread sticky up above, lots of ideas there.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 24, 2017)

bmd2018 said:


> I'm the new lighting tech at my school and the booth is a absolute mess. It needs to complete reorganized and I'm not sure where to start. Does anyone have any ideas


Hello @bmd2018 As we still can't see either your booth or it's equipment, you're leaving us all flying blind AND you don't appear to be doing your part by getting back to any of us. Please forgive us for minimizing the amounts of our collective time and attention we're willing to invest until you next post. Sorry to see you're becoming just one more of our many 'one post wonders'.
I suppose we could blindly post about wall treatments, wall colors, work and task lighting plus quiet and comfortable seating but 'au revoir'. Trusting you're still alive, in good health, enjoying life in general and are well into tidying / cleaning your booth by now.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Aaron Becker (Jul 6, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Hello @bmd2018 As we still can't see either your booth or it's equipment, you're leaving us all flying blind AND you don't appear to be doing your part by getting back to any of us. Please forgive us for minimizing the amounts of our collective time and attention we're willing to invest until you next post. Sorry to see you're becoming just one more of our many 'one post wonders'.



Maybe the school staff decided they liked the mess the way it was?


----------



## PeaceTech (Sep 21, 2017)

I've re-assembled many booths... but never without knowing what was within them. I would suggest targeting individuals who know the areas and asking them nicely to clean them....


----------

